# ka24e fan clutch question



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

it's always something...but still, helluva truck.

my fan clutch is stuck in the engaged position - the fan runs from the moment the truck is started up in the morning, until the end of the drive, as far as I can tell. and it makes the truck sound like a school bus when accelerating.

is the fan clutch part of the water pump on my truck, or can I just buy a fan clutch and install it without having to worry about new gaskets or draining the coolant?

what's the quickest way to go about this...it looks like if I remove the fan shroud and the plastic undercarriage shield I should be able to remove the fan and possibly the clutch. is this right?

thanks for any advice you've got on this job.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the fan clutch is seperate from the water pump..


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks Zane.

can I swap it without removing/draining the radiator, etc?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes,

you can slide a peice of cardboard inbeween the work area and the radiator to stop from hurting the rad..


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome. thanks!!


----------

